

CloudFlare (and subsequently CDNJS) is down: check your assets - joshmcmillan
http://cloudflare.com/?nope

======
jensenbox
Can't wait to hear the post mortem on this one :)

------
chriscampbell
25 minutes, and 19 seconds of downtime caused by Cloudflare according to my
uptime monitor

------
rodrigocoelho
It seems to be back 25 minutes after the original post.

------
jensenbox
I can concur.

